# Need to bathe again less than week later



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Good morning! Lucy and I have been working very hard to certify as a hospice therapy dog and we've made it to the first visit as a group with our class...final so to speak. question I have is that she is required to be bathed within 24 hours of the visit (Saturday) and her last bath was last Sunday. I am using the shampoo the breeder gave us when we got her, Vellus clarifying shampoo, and I'm wondering how bad it will be for her skin to be bathed so soon again. She usually goes 10 to 14 days in between baths. Is there something else I can use from a pet store that would be better for her skin?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Good morning! Lucy and I have been working very hard to certify as a hospice therapy dog and we've made it to the first visit as a group with our class...final so to speak. question I have is that she is required to be bathed within 24 hours of the visit (Saturday) and her last bath was last Sunday. I am using the shampoo the breeder gave us when we got her, Vellus clarifying shampoo, and I'm wondering how bad it will be for her skin to be bathed so soon again. She usually goes 10 to 14 days in between baths. Is there something else I can use from a pet store that would be better for her skin?


I don't know that shampoo, but I do know that show dogs ROUTINELY get bathed more often, and it doesn't hurt their skin or hair in the least. There have been times when I've bathed Kodi as often as 4 days after his last bath, either because he's gotten into something, or because he has a show coming up. I also found that while he was blowing coat, I could keep ahead of the knots better if his coat was really clean, so I bathed him every 5 days or so during that period.

I've tried a number of different products, but keep coming back to BioGroom (in Kodi's case, BioGroom Super White, to keep all his white sparkly) for both shampoo and conditioner. I use BioGroom Silk as his conditioner. I find these products do a wonderful job on his coat, smell good, and are easy on the pocketbook when purchased in the gallon sized containers.

I'd say go ahead and wash Lucy in your regular shampoo, and condition her well. Your breeder knows the consistency of the coats in her dogs' line. Make sure you condition well. Think of what we do with our own hair!!! *IF* you find that her coat is getting dried out, you can try a different combination of products, but my guess is that if the products you are using now work well for her, you won't have any problem with more frequent baths!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Karen. I appreciate your quick reply. I'm so nervous and excited...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You guys are going to do GREAT!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've heard of Vellus, but never tried it. There won't be any problem bathing a little more often. Some conformation dogs are bathed every show day, which could be 4 or 5 in a row. As someone mentioned, condition too and if she seems like her hair is getting dry, try a different shampoo and/or conditioner. Congrats on being a therapy dog!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we went to a canine dermatologist who said it is actually good to bathe dogs weekly. we go 2 weeks. but I think you adorable Lucy will be fine.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You don't want to overuse a clarifying shampoo as its purpose is to strip out product build up and when there is no product build up it will strip the hair of moisture. A dry coat will matt faster. If you want a clarifying shampoo that you can use more frequently #1 All Systems make one that is gentle enough for every day called Super Cleaning & Conditioning Shampoo.

Petco now carries Rosie B. Good which is made by Isle of Dogs (a quality brand). I just picked up a bottle of the whitening, can't wait to try it out! I'm going to go back & pick up the shea butter conditioner and aloe shampoo. It's sulfate free which also means that it will rinse faster!

http://www.iodogs.com/c-122-rosie-b-good.aspx

I've been washing my only girl in coat weekly with a human shampoo & conditioner called Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy. This stuff is amazing! It has cut down my grooming time more than half! It used to take me 3-4 hours to wash and dry Starla. Usually over an hour & half to wash alone now about a half hour. It is sulfate free so it rinses right out. Now I can get her washed & dried in a little over 2 hours. This stuff also knocked out her dry flaky skin so I have been able to eliminate using a medicated shampoo for her. And, biggest bonus is that she is pretty much matt free -- even of days of not brushing her! She used matt up just looking at her. I wish I had discovered this a long time ago it would saved me lots of headaches and money as I have a huge cabinet full of grooming products I don't use any more..

(If you have an Ulta they have an in store coupon on their website for 20% for this week.)


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Renee, thanks for the tip on the Ulta coupon. 

By the way everyone, Lucy is officially a therapy dog. She specializes in hospice care! Our first visit alone will be the 3RD of sept. I'm afraid and excited.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats Lucy!!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. She's going to be so good at this.


----------

